

Microsoft details native VHD and ISO mounting support for Windows 8 - adbge
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-details-native-vhd-and-iso-mounting-support-for-windows-8/

======
just_testing
Seriously. That is not an improvement on UI. Ubuntu has that for ages. It is
just microsoft playing catch-up

